
Linux developer who took on Torvalds over abuse quits 'toxic' kernel community - diegolo
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-developer-who-took-on-linus-torvalds-over-abuse-quits-toxic-kernel-community/
======
victorhugo31337
We get it--Torvalds is an ass, but this "news" is old. It's great that the
developer quit, I'm sure someone will fill the void.

